

Show HN: I designed an optical disc solution for the new Mac Pro - lwestlie
http://numac.co/blog/hello-world/

======
lwestlie
I'm 24yrs old, this is my first business. I conceptualized the design myself.
Did the web design myself, the packaging design myself, and now I'm trying to
do the marketing myself. Any feedback is greatly appreciated :)

------
jonrx
I think it's a great idea. How would it look "out of" the mac pro?

